# My new sleeve made by PG4003 (Patricia)



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

I love love love this. I wanted something that would fit my Kindle with the Oberon case on, plus hold a light and charger.

The light and charger are in the outside pocket:










Here I have them peeking out:










Here is everything peeking out:










It is beautifully made. She is very talented.

Thank you so Patricia!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful case!  And is that a rose Oberon peeking out?  Nice fabric selection.


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you!

Yes it is a Wild Rose, in black.

I do love cabbage roses.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You are very welcome, Joanne, I'm so glad you love it.  That black Wild Roses cover is my very favorite Oberon!


----------



## harpangel36 (Jul 25, 2010)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

harpangel36 said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!!


Roxanne - OT, I haven't forgotten about sending you my pattern for the slipcover, I'll get it to you this weekend.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful case and lovely combination.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous combination!  Makes you smile just looking at it.  Patricia, you do such beautiful work!!  Congrats to both the creator and the recipient!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I received by Red Hat bag from Patricia yesterday and it is GORGEOUS>  She really does do excellent work.  ANd had great taste.
Paula


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments.  I am so lucky to have found the forum and Patricia.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

That is a beautiful design! I love the zipper. Beautiful!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

I think that is beautiful. Do you have purple roses fabric?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Monchhichi said:


> I think that is beautiful. Do you have purple roses fabric?


I have some muted purple rose fabric:


----------



## AmusedDiva (Jan 13, 2011)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## karin (Jul 15, 2010)

That's really beautiful; you must both be very pleased! I love the design of the sleeve-- the rounded edges, and how sleek and tapered it appears.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

I sent a PM.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love the pocket on the front. Beautiful pattern and fabic!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Ooh, gorgeous! I have one on order, can't wait! (waves)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

dixiehellcat said:


> Ooh, gorgeous! I have one on order, can't wait! (waves)


Lisa, I haven't forgotten you. Haven't received that special fabric yet, hopefully this week


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute, cute, cute...


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

I sent PM for purple roses.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Lisa, I haven't forgotten you. Haven't received that special fabric yet, hopefully this week


No rush, my friend!  I'm enjoying seeing other people's purties in the meantime.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That is just gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks pretty! I like the rose pattern.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Patricia, this is the bag I was referring to when I ordered mine. Love this design!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Patricia, this is the bag I was referring to when I ordered mine. Love this design!


Gotcha!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Patricia, do you work with leather?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

gregruns said:


> Patricia, do you work with leather?


I have some faux leather that I just received this week. I plan on making something with it over the weekend to see how it is to work with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I'm sure you'll come up with something pretty as always!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you make it for the DX also?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> Do you make it for the DX also?


I've never had any requests to make one for the DX, but yes I could. You would just have to give me the dimensions so I could make it fit. Thanks!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats great i like the one with the pocket on it to hold the cord .Do you have fabrics to choose from


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I ordered a DX sleeve as well. We are going to keep Patricia busy! It's great to be able to find something
"pretty" for the Dx.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> Thats great i like the one with the pocket on it to hold the cord .Do you have fabrics to choose from


 Tiger, here's a link to my Photobucket album with my fabrics. Or if you don't see anything you like there, I can always order something. Thanks!

Dang it! Forgot the link the first time. http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the April in Paris fabric Patricia!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I love the April in Paris fabric Patricia!


That's a new one I just ordered. Haven't made anything from it yet. I'm anxious to try something with it!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's a new one I just ordered. Haven't made anything from it yet. I'm anxious to try something with it!


 It's very "girly". I would love to see what you make with it. I think it would look great in the Vera Bradley style sleeve.
I'm trying to keep myself from ordering a second sleeve right now, but I'm tempted!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> It's very "girly". I would love to see what you make with it. I think it would look great in the Vera Bradley style sleeve.
> I'm trying to keep myself from ordering a second sleeve right now, but I'm tempted!


Barb, it'll probably be at least next weekend before I'll be able to play around with it. I'm going to be pretty busy all week working on orders (but that's good!) I order the April in Paris from the same place I get that New York fabric. The good thing about those type of fabrics, you get a totally different look depending on where you cut it.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Barb, it'll probably be at least next weekend before I'll be able to play around with it. I'm going to be pretty busy all week working on orders (but that's good!) I order the April in Paris from the same place I get that New York fabric. The good thing about those type of fabrics, you get a totally different look depending on where you cut it.


 I hope you aren't going to end up sick of sewing!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Barbiedull which print did you order? I am liking the april in paris .How are you getting the sleeve done ? I like how she made the pocket for the charger


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> Barbiedull which print did you order? I am liking the april in paris .How are you getting the sleeve done ? I like how she made the pocket for the charger


 I ordered the Starry Starry Night fabric in the design with the pocket.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I hope you aren't going to end up sick of sewing!


I don't think so Barb. It's like reading, just something I really enjoy. Sewing really satisfies my creative side.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Patricia, I really like your 'winter gray' material..... I might have to get a second sleeve once you get caught up!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Kindle-lite said:


> Hi Patricia, I really like your 'winter gray' material..... I might have to get a second sleeve once you get caught up!


Bette, I was surprised when I received that fabric, it's not the color gray I thought it would be, it's more of a brownish-gray. But it is pretty. I got your sleeve done today, I'm getting everything pressed and will take some pictures to send you.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you so much... I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

would love to pictures of  ones from other kindlers on here that brought from you.I want one but cant decide on the fabric


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> would love to pictures of ones from other kindlers on here that brought from you.I want one but cant decide on the fabric


 Me too, if they don't mind sharing. I don't mind if Patricia posts a picture of mine when it's finished.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> would love to pictures of ones from other kindlers on here that brought from you.I want one but cant decide on the fabric


The one I bought from here is the middle one in her signature. Here are more pics of it from when I received it:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,53530.0.html


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Patricia can post the one she is sending me.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> would love to pictures of ones from other kindlers on here that brought from you.I want one but cant decide on the fabric


tiger, here's the link to my Photobucket account, I take pictures of everything before I mail them, so you can see all of them that I've made here. I also have an album that shows my fabrics. What kind of fabric appeals to you?

http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I would adopt this...








and this:


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Barb!  I made those for a member here, she actually selected the fabrics, aren't they pretty?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> tiger, here's the link to my Photobucket account, I take pictures of everything before I mail them, so you can see all of them that I've made here.
> 
> http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/


You are one organised lady!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thanks Barb! I made those for a member here, she actually selected the fabrics, aren't they pretty?


 They're gorgeous!


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Patricia I shouldnt have looked they are gorgeous! I love vera bradley prints I love Java Blue do you have a knockoff in that print


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> Patricia I shouldnt have looked they are gorgeous! I love vera bradley prints I love Java Blue do you have a knockoff in that print


No, I don't have any Java Blue. I have Symphony in Hue, Botanica, Boysenberry, and Hello Dahlia. I have some Watercolor on order, should have it in a couple of weeks. Do you like any of these?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Patricia, I finally used another browser and could see all your fabrics.  I didn't see anything like Buildings or Spring in Paris.  Where can I Find that? Paula


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Paula, glad to hear that, it's rough on those computers when we get angry with them  Here's the link to the Photobucket pictures, on the first page is April in Paris, and then the one called New York.

http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/Fabrics/


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

When I went to Photobucket, my browser would not show past page 1 until I clicked the "see all" option.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

Patricia I have a vera bradley tote bag in java blue so I was looking to get a kindle cover that would match it.Thanks anyway your cases are beautiful you are very talented


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

tiggeerrific said:


> Patricia I have a vera bradley tote bag in java blue so I was looking to get a kindle cover that would match it.Thanks anyway your cases are beautiful you are very talented


You might be able to find a remnant of the java blue fabric on Ebay or Etsy.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my!  I'm in love with April in Paris and Winter Gray.  What pretty fabrics


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

OH I love April in Paris!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Paula, I do too.  Once I get caught up with my orders, I want to make something out of that, can't wait to see what it looks like made up.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Is the New YOrk what I am getting the bow tie in?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

corkyb said:


> Is the New YOrk what I am getting the bow tie in?


Yes, that's right Paula. That fabric has been SO popular. I've ordered it 3 times so far.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Paula, I do too. Once I get caught up with my orders, I want to make something out of that, can't wait to see what it looks like made up.


 Patricia, are you able to get more of the "Paris" fabric? It sounds like it's going to be popular!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Patricia, are you able to get more of the "Paris" fabric? It sounds like it's going to be popular!


I know, sounds like maybe I should order some more now, huh??


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

I just received my purple roses kindle sleeve. It is beautiful. Thank you Patricia.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

My sleeve arrived today! (dances) OMG y'all, it is gorgeous!! Thank you soooo much Patricia! I will post pix when I have 2 seconds to rub together.


----------

